# La Pavoni ~ recommending coffee to suit



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All

The Fracino is having a little rest and the Christmas present La Pavoni Pro is doing all the hard work for a few weeks.

The Piccino likes RAVE Signature and I like the result. The La Pav is not a Signature fan. Finer grind, regular grind ~ its OK but not great.

The La Pav came with a tin of Illy Dark Roast ground coffee and that breaks the rules and tastes better than fresh ground RAVE.

What keeps La Pav owners happy in the coffee stakes?

What do I like to drink?

Double Espresso, no sugar, thick and creamy with a lovely Crema. A bit like how I like red wine ~ "this is delightfully floral sir!" ~ "do you have a solid red that looks like Venos cough syrup?" ~ "sir might enjoy this Chilean Merlot/Argentinian Malbec!"

My last buds are not good, so don't tell me about vanilla, lime, lemon, blackcurrants, etc. I like a thick taste on the palette, no watery delicate touches.

I'm enjoying the La Pav but any/all help gratefully received, along with possibly suitable beans.

I look forward to Lever Bean suggestions.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I like SO and on the light side so I've enjoyed and had great results from Foundry's beans but might not be to your taste. I have had good results with darker beans as well so you shouldn't have any problems with the Pavoni. Maybe it's getting too hot before you extract the Rave Signature. What ratio are you doing and how long is the extraction?


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

Does anyone else find that they have to dose much higher with lighter beans to get a decent result?

Personally I've had good results with the darker Compass blends. Our current favourite though are some dark roasted beans that a local Italian deli imports


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I always dosed higher when using a lever especially lighter roasts, I haven't owned a top grinder though and I'm not sure the rocky could cope.


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm 15.5-16g with a dark roast. With light roasts I've had to go as high as 19g to get a decent dose in a millennium basket.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a larger basket for my pre millennium and I drink mainly light to medium roasts. I usually put 15g in the basket but recently I had a darker roast and I had to drop to 13.5g in the basket. Obviously you need to grind finer with the lighter roast.


----------

